# Exegetical Steps



## Casey (Dec 8, 2005)

For those who have a structured method of exegesis: what is the skeletal structure of your exegetical steps? I suppose much could be said on each point! But, to get a feel for what everyone is doing . . . care to share your secrets? 

1. Pericope Delimitation
2. Text Determination
3. Text Translation
4. Environmental Components
5. History of Revelation
6. Literary Context
7. Literary Style
8. Surplus Components
9. Readers' Situation
10. Exegetical Summary
11. (Insights from Commentaries)

These are my general steps.

[Edited on 12-9-2005 by StaunchPresbyterian]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 8, 2005)

Prayer
Congregation's Need
1. Pericope Delimitation
2. Text Determination
Read the Passage in its entire section or chapter a few times (at least 10)
3. Text Translation
Parsing of the Translation
4. Environmental Components
5. History of Revelation
6. Literary Context
7. Literary Style
Outline the passage
8. Surplus Components
Text meaning summarized, Text Doctrine expouded
9. Readers' Situation
10. Exegetical Summary
11. (Insights from Commentaries)


----------



## Preach (Dec 10, 2005)

"The 12 Essential Skills for Great Preaching" by McDill. Also see Bryan Chapell's "Christ-Centered Preaching.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Prayer
> Congregation's Need
> 1. Pericope Delimitation
> ...



Mine is similiar to yours, with one major difference: When it comes to the exegetical process - the task of determining "what does this passage mean?" - I don't concern myself with my understanding of the congregation's need. The need of my particular congregation in no way affects the meaning of the passage; the meaning of the passage was determined by the author, not by my congregation.
However...
When I've finished my exegesis, I then consider the needs of the congregation in terms of the implications/applications I derive from the passage as well as in regards to the presentation of the material in homiletical form.


----------



## Casey (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, I agree with you on that point. "9. Readers' Situation" is meant to refer to not the congregation, but the original readers of the document in question (like those in Asia Minor for 1 Peter, etc.).


----------

